# Roland GX-24 vs Copam 2500 vs the new USCutter Laser Point



## Print.City (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm new to this scene but been doing some resreach & was wondering which one of these will be best for me. I'll be using this plotter to mostly do T-Shirts. Is the extra money for the Roland worth it. Does it only cut around the images printed on heats transfers cause if so that could be done by hand lol.

Roland GX-24 - est.$1400
Copam 2500 - est.$600
USCutter Laser Point - est.400


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Nick,, which cutter you buy is what your needs are going to be, I own a copam 2500 and can cut anything I want to with it,, it will not cut around inkjet transfers but I have no need for that so I am satisfied with the copam,, its built like a brick house,, the laser pointer machine will at some point when the software is finished will be able to cut the contours.. so its a question you are going to have to come up with yourself... Hope this helps 


R.


----------



## uscutter (Apr 7, 2007)

The LaserPoint is similar in build and componentry to the Creation PCUT, which is a step down from the Copam. I would say that the Roland is a better machine, but not worth the cost in most cases (Toyota vs Mercedes would be a good analogy). If you are doing tons of optical registration and need the functionality now, the Roland would probably be the better machine. If you can wait a little bit for optical registration, I would consider buying both the Copam and the LaserPoint which would offer you the added bonus of having a backup machine if necessary.



Print.City said:


> I'm new to this scene but been doing some resreach & was wondering which one of these will be best for me. I'll be using this plotter to mostly do T-Shirts. Is the extra money for the Roland worth it. Does it only cut around the images printed on heats transfers cause if so that could be done by hand lol.
> 
> Roland GX-24 - est.$1400
> Copam 2500 - est.$600
> USCutter Laser Point - est.400


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

Just to add my two cents ..... I was looking to purchase a 24" cutter that I could use for heat transfers, vinyl and as a plotter.

Had my choices narrowed down to the Roland GX-24, Graphtec CE5000-60 and the USCutter LaserPoint.

I decided on the Graphtec and ordered the CE5000-60 cutter from a local dealer but they were very slow in bringing one in ... so I cancelled the order.

Now I had to choose between the GX-24 and the LaserPoint. By now I had more information on the LaserPoint/software and because it is almost a 1/4 of the cost of the Roland .... I thought I would give the LaserPoint a try.

For the price of the LaserPoint, I figured that even if it wasn't all I thought it should be, if nothing else it would make a good second machine.

Received an email from USCutters, my LaserPoint has been shipped and with a little luck I should receive it towards the end of next week.

Guess I will find out if the decision was a good one or not.

Bob


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey, Bob let us know your opinion of the new machine after you get it up and running. ...... Jb


----------

